

Sci-Fi Author Iain M. Banks Gets Asteroid Named after Him - hafichuk
http://minorplanetcenter.net/blog/sci-fi-author-iain-m-banks-gets-asteroid-named-after-him/

======
Bishizel
This guy deserves it. The Culture series is a fantastic work, I wish he could
have finished it (he stated last year that he figured around 3 or 4 more books
would cap the series). And, while I loved the Culture series, his other sci-fi
was often as good, or better.

If you love sci-fi, and for some reason you haven't heard of this guy, do
yourself a favor and read a couple of his books.

~~~
wtracy
What book(s) would you recommend starting with?

~~~
codeulike
Use of Weapons, Player of Games or Excession.

The fairly recent Surface Detail was also pretty good, although somewhat
horrific in that it deals with the idea of virtual reality hells.

~~~
Angostura
My Wife just read SD on holiday and thoroughly enjoyed it, liking the
characters. I'm pretty sure that it's her first Culture Novel.

------
Uchikoma
Could have been a ship name :-)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Cultu...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Culture_series)

"No One Knows What The Dead Think", Fast Picket, Culture

~~~
madaxe
I think he'd have preferred "Meatfucker".

~~~
grey-area
How rude. I prefer Grey Area thank you very much.

------
arc_of_descent
I first heard about Iain M. Banks here on Hacker News. I've now read Use of
Weapons, Player of Games and Consider Phlebas. Now currently reading
Excession. This guy's writing is incredible. Lovely poetry with a crazy wild
imagination.

Player of Games will be one of my all time favorite books for a long time. I
can't wait enough to forget all of it so that I can go back and read it once
more. I love you Flere-Imsaho!

------
jacquesm
I received use of weapons as a birthday present some years ago and have been
hooked ever since. Having an asteroid named after him is a super cool move.
Maybe one day we'll see actual spaceships named after the ships in his books.

~~~
harshreality
I think the Culture ships would find it impudent or funny to have their names
given to primitive, non-sapient, human-made spaceships. It could spawn a new
series of gag ship names mocking us.

GCU _Earthlings Can Take Our Names But They Can Never Take Our Gravitas_

------
JulianMorrison
Should have got himself frozen at Alcor. Hmph.

